# Keeping climatronic "OFF"



## mcmodl (Mar 3, 2002)

Any of you have a trick on how to keep the climatronic off so it stays off the *next time *when starting the car?


----------



## trekguy (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Keeping climatronic "OFF" (mcmodl)*

I have the same problem with my car as well. So far, the only way I know how to do it is not to extract the ignition key!


----------



## philboyj (Sep 16, 2004)

*Keeping climatronic "OFF" (mcmodl)*

Is it possible to program the climatronic along with the different programs of the key so that the prefered settings are remembered? I know that things like the seat , mirrors and even the volume control of the stereo can be memorized and so should the climatronic.


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Keeping climatronic "OFF" (philboyj)*

I don't know if this will work, but it may be worth a try.
Turn your climatronic all the way off, then save your user settings to your key again.
Let me know if it works.


----------



## jkramer (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: Keeping climatronic "OFF" (Corradodrvrfnd)*

nope, I've already tried that - doesn't work.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Keeping climatronic "OFF" (philboyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philboyj* »_Is it possible to program the Climatronic along with the different programs of the key so that the preferred settings are remembered? 

Yes. What you have to keep in mind is that there are two different sets of 'driver preferences' stored by the car. The first set can be called "things that physically move", and these are stored and recalled using the SET and 1 - 2 - 3 buttons on the side of the driver seat, the second set can be called "things that don't physically move", and these are stored via the infotainment system as 'driver preferences'.
Page 89 of booklet 3.1.1 in the owner's manual describes how to program the first set of memory items, "things that move". Pages 51 through 55 of booklet 3.1.2 in the owner's manual describe how to program the second set of driver preferences.
The second set of preferences is linked to which key is used to operate the vehicle, so if your car has more than 1 driver (e.g. spouse, partner, significant other), then put different key tags on the keys, and make sure that each of you always uses the same key.
You can also link the first set of preferences (things that move) to a vehicle key - how to do this is explained on page 91 of booklet 3.1.1 of the owner's manual.
Finally, a tip: If you don't need the '3' memory setting on the seats for a third regular driver, move the seat all the way to the full aft position, then store that in memory 3. When you park the car and want to get out, you just push 3, it makes it easier to get in and out without kicking the door panel. This is especially useful for shorter people who tend to keep the seat close to the fully forward position when driving.
PanEuropean


----------



## mcmodl (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: Keeping climatronic "OFF" (PanEuropean)*

Thanks PanEuropean
Kramer. Did you try it on your car?


----------



## swinger33 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Keeping climatronic "OFF" (PanEuropean)*

Ok guys, now that summer has set in here in southern VA, the fact that I can't figure out how to keep my AC from coming on across start cycles is killing me. I followed Michael's suggestion and read the manual, but nothing seems to work. I am probably missing something, but does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Keeping Climatronic "OFF" (swinger33)*

Hi Mark:
You can't do it.
It's the same issue as what Werner raised in his initial question at the top of the thread. The design of the system is such that turning it off totally (by turning fan speed to zero) will not persist across start cycles, and enabling the 'ECON' function (disabling the air conditioning compressor) also will not persist across start cycles.
The design intent was to get as close as possible to a fully automatic car that never requires any driver intervention. Thus, it was assumed that turning the whole system off (fan speed to zero) or putting the system into economy mode would be a rare and unusual action, something the driver would only do occasionally for a very specific purpose. For that reason, the system has been designed to revert to fully automatic operation, including operation of the air conditioning compressor, at the beginning of every driving cycle.
Michael


----------



## swinger33 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Keeping Climatronic "OFF" (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Thanks for the reply, even if it is a bit frustrating. I guess I just always grew up driving with the windows open initially then using AC. I'm sure I will get used to it. 
On a related note, the rear AC seems to randomly, (about 50/50) be on or off when I turn the climate control on, and it doesn't matter that the back seat is empty. Any ideas?
Mark


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Keeping Climatronic "OFF" (swinger33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swinger33* »_ I guess I just always grew up driving with the windows open initially then using AC. I'm sure I will get used to it. 

Hi Mark:
My wife doesn't like the AC system on either - she has just got into the habit of pressing the 'Climate' hard-key, then turning the fan down to zero each time she drives the car. 


_Quote, originally posted by *swinger33* »_On a related note, the rear AC seems to randomly, (about 50/50) be on or off when I turn the climate control on, and it doesn't matter that the back seat is empty. Any ideas?

My guess is that this is probably directly related to whether or not the small button that synchronizes all four zones to the setting for the driver zone is active or not. In other words, if that button - the one with the illustration of four people on it - is pressed, then likely the rear seat cooling will be enabled.
We had some discussion about this subject about a year ago - the gist of it is that there are no savings to be had from turning rear seat cooling off, because if you do turn it off, the front seat cooling just has to work harder to cool the whole cabin. I think that VW provided the 'rear seat cooling off' feature for circumstances such as when you might have an infant in a child seat in the back of the car, and don't want cold air blowing on the child.
Michael


----------



## swinger33 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Keeping Climatronic "OFF" (PanEuropean)*

Sweet Michael, thanks for the info. That front seat cooling does work harder, which gets me more airflow in the front, which is nice here in the humidity of the great state of VA.
Mark


----------



## JulianBenjamin (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Keeping Climatronic "OFF" (PanEuropean)*

It seems the climatronic can be persisted across start cycles. I had turned mine off this morning while I was doing some troubleshooting on the car via vagcom, and I turned it off, went inside for coffee and to get the dog ready to go to the vet, came back out and started the car back up, and the AC remained off. I thought maybe it was a fluke, so I tried it again; and it remained off. I then turned it to Auto, turned off the car, got out and locked it, then unlocked and started it up, and it went back to Auto. It must have something to do with changing the DRLs or the country coding, because I then changed it back to US spec, and it didn't persist across start cycles.
Thankfully, I decided to do a full scan before I played with the coding again and before I reverted back to US spec, so the scan of the car is below.

Chassis Type: 3D - VW Phaeton D1
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 2E
34 36 37 38 39 46 47 55 56 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77

VIN: WVWAF63D148009429 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 4D0-907-560-BGH.lbl
Part No SW: 4D0 907 560 CS HW: 
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0030 
Coding: 0007873
Shop #: WSC 08123 444 59308
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09L-927-760.lbl
Part No SW: 09L 927 760 C HW: GS1 9.0 4.1 
Component: AG6 09L 4,2L V8 1003 
Coding: 0001102
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
17120 - Reverse Gear: Incorrect Ratio 
P0736 - 000 - - - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 3D0 614 517 R
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0043 
Coding: 0008376
Shop #: WSC 08123 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 K HW: 5WK 470 25
Component: Kessy 6400 
Coding: 0006376
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: 3D0-959-759.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 759 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1520 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 008 QX
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 0223 
Coding: 0500305
Shop #: WSC 08123 444 58460
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 040 F
Component: Climatronic D1 1132 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 08123 444 58460
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049.lbl
Part No: 3D0 937 049 G
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5001 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 08123 444 58460
1 Fault Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - - 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 D
Component: 0A Airbag 8.4E+ H07 0934 
Coding: 0012353
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 3D0 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 08123 444 59308
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 3D0 920 981 H
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0421 
Coding: 0005221
Shop #: WSC 08123 444 59308
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 08123 444 59308
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 28: HVAC, Rear Labels: 3D0-919-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 158 F
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 553 B
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C1V0 1101 
Coding: 0017700
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3D0-959-760.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 760 CA
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1720 
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 08123 444 58460
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 887 AX
Component: NAVIGATION 0147 
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 08123 444 58460
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 135 C
Component: Dachmodul 0708 
Coding: 0000015
Shop #: WSC 08123 444 00000
1 Fault Found:
01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: 12 HSG 0100 
Coding: 0000034
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
Part No: 3D1 959 701 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0104
Part No: 3D1 959 702 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0104
Part No: 3D0 959 703 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0104
Part No: 3D0 959 704 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0104
Part No: 7L0 907 719 
Component: Neigungssensor 0020
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0115 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3D0-907-273.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 273 G
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0026 
Coding: 0210204
Shop #: WSC 66375 989 1863427
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 66: Seat, Rear PS Labels: 3D0-959-860.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 860 B
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1524 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 3D1 955 119 
Component: Front Wiper 2005 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
Part No: 3D0 915 181 D
Component: Batteriemanagement 2800 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 75: Telematics Labels: 3D0-035-617.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 035 617 HW: 3D0 035 617 
Component: Telematik NAR1 0101 
Coding: 0061860
Shop #: WSC 05074 444 01149
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------
Don't mind the AutoTrans code; they are replacing my transmission for something related to that.
Also, the VagCom says that for the roof electronics, 15 should be the code for our cars (V8), but when I got the car, mine was set to 47 (which according to the Vagcom, means that I don't have a sunroof). Setting it to 15 threw that fault you see above (incorrect coding). Changing it back to 47 got rid of the fault. Everything still works like it should. I checked the roof electronics because my passenger headlight kept dimming and brightening, and i thought maybe the sensor is off. So, maybe the code in VagCom is incorrect as to what 32 means?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Keeping Climatronic "OFF" (JulianBenjamin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JulianBenjamin* »_It seems the climatronic can be persisted across start cycles. I had turned mine off this morning while I was doing some troubleshooting on the car via vagcom, and I turned it off, went inside for coffee and to get the dog ready to go to the vet, came back out and started the car back up, and the AC remained off...

The vehicle has two sets of memories - short term and long term.
Short term memory persists for two hours. The car will remember quite a few things (for example, that the HVAC was turned off) provided that no more than two hours elapse between start cycles.
Long term memory is different. The design of the vehicle assumes that if you have not used it for more than 2 hours, it will start from scratch again in a lot of areas that would have been remembered had the shutdown lasted less than two hours.
Michael


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Keeping Climatronic "OFF" (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
The vehicle has two sets of memories - short term and long term.
Short term memory persists for two hours. The car will remember quite a few things (for example, that the HVAC was turned off) provided that no more than two hours elapse between start cycles.
Long term memory is different. The design of the vehicle assumes that if you have not used it for more than 2 hours, it will start from scratch again in a lot of areas that would have been remembered had the shutdown lasted less than two hours.
Michael

This sounds about right. my car does remember things like AC or heat for a couple hours like if you go shopping etc. but the next day its back to normal.


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Keeping Climatronic "OFF" (Reflect)*

Hi,
I find that the "things that don't move" are also linked to settings 1 2 or 3.
If you push on the ECON button (to cut the aircon) and then, press SET then your memory number for a couple of seconds, next time you start your car (even after 2 hours) ECON will be off.
I find that this works with almost everything, so whenever I make a change I would like to persist, I always press SET + 1 (for me) and find everything is back when I start the car the next time.
P.
Ps: I've got a MY05 European V8


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Keeping Climatronic "OFF" (Zaphh)*

Correlation is not necessarily proof of causation.
Try making exactly the same change (e.g. switching the state of the ECON setting), but don't press the seat memory button. You will find that will still persist forever, provided you continue to use the same key fob.
The changes you make to "things that don't move" are attributed to the key fob you are using in the car at the time you make the change.
You can prove this to yourself as follows: Try using a different key fob, but pressing your number one seat memory button (the button that you think has the ECON button setting stored). You will find that the state of the ECON button depends on the status of that particular key fob, and is not affected in any way by what you have stored in the seat memory button.
Michael


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Keeping Climatronic "OFF" (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Correlation is not necessarily proof of causation.
Try making exactly the same change (e.g. switching the state of the ECON setting), but don't press the seat memory button. You will find that will still persist forever, provided you continue to use the same key fob.
...
Michael

Sorry, I was trying to help out, seeing that you were saying the exact opposite in your 6:31 AM 6-6-2007 post above:

_Quote »_It's the same issue as what Werner raised in his initial question at the top of the thread. The design of the system is such that turning it off totally (by turning fan speed to zero) will not persist across start cycles, and enabling the 'ECON' function (disabling the air conditioning compressor) also will not persist across start cycles.

P.


----------



## WardyUK (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Keeping climatronic "OFF" (mcmodl)*

Hi Guys,
Maybe the European model is different because it rarely gets hot enough in the UK to use the AC but in my 2004 V6 3.2 when I select ECON and leave the blower on very low speed, then save settings to my key name the car never ever reverts to Climatronic. Try it and see but make sure you save it as soon as you do it to your key setting.


----------



## graeme86 (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Keeping climatronic "OFF" (WardyUK)*

This sounds like a possible solution.
As JulianBenjamin touched on, when he changed his country code, it stayed off.


----------

